

Hacking the salsa industry? - brandonpindulic
http://hombresalsa.com

======
theDoug
I like the idea a lot, Brandon. Any info on the size of the order,
restrictions on shipping, etc.?

I'm assuming you're in the US, but shipping to Canada can often kill even the
tastiest of plans. (Semi-interested as a potential customer, but very curious
as someone who thinks this is a cool little business idea.)

~~~
brandonpindulic
Hey Doug, thanks for the feedback :)

I am in the US. I'm trying for $10 a month 3 month min., but I'm very much
open to being flexible on that.

For now, I'm just going to ship in the US due to the reasons you highlighted.
If you subscribe and refer someone else as well, I'll throw in some free
salsa!

Thanks again

